# Need Logitech Webcam Driver



## Kim618 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi there,

My Logitech webcam's microphone works fine, but the camera doesn't work. I need a driver for:

Logitech webcam
P/N 861194-0000
PID LN53383
O/S Windows Server 2003 v5.2

Under System Information - Problem Devices, the following displays:

Device - USB Device
PNP Device ID - USB\VID_046D&PID_08AD&MI_06&12BA3C5A&0&0000
Error Code - The drivers for this device are not installed

Hope this is all you need...if not, please let me know. 

Cheers,
Kim


----------



## poscaman (Jan 21, 2007)

ckeck this out:

http://driverscollection.com/?V=Logitech&S=41


----------



## Kim618 (Aug 18, 2007)

heehee! Thanks...how do I know which version webcam I have?? There are a gazillion downloads on that page! I have no documentation for my webcam...sorry!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Kim,
Try this link. Seeing I do not know the exact model of you webcam you have (I think it is a STX model) The pictures of the webcam may narrow your choices.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/405/&cl=us,en?prodcrid=405

Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

